# Hays salary guide



## palsh (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi, 

Heard about hays salary guide from someone in this forum. Is the salary mentioned in this guide hourly? If one goes by this guide, average salary for a senior software developer (IT) is 85. Assuming that to be hourly salary, considering 40 hours a week and a 52 week year, the amount comes out to be 176,800 A$. But that is a very big sum if one goes by lot of the comments on this forum.

Can somebody please clarify, what is wrong over here? May be I am missing something very obvious.


----------

